# Few Trip Pictures



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

finally, I got the chance to share pictures (no school today )

I only picked few to share

I am not sure if the students would like to have their pictures shared in the internet We were in total of 10 students

Since we arrived on a weekend (all organizations were closed), our first stop was Davos were we will able to have fun in the snow :biggrin: 









A view from the hotel`s restaurant were we were having out breakfast









LauLau: the snowman that we created together 









Walking to the train station in a snowy weather - I enjoyed it :biggrin: kat was killing everyone with her snowballs









Not everybody was happy with that weather  One of my friends who was complaining









In the tain station









Here comes our train









Once we arrived to Zurich, we flew to Geneve


















more to come...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The castle that we visited









Here comes few pictures taken in the castle








































































an old royal tub 









dinning room









I almost forgot our little friend who we met in Dvos...He is a dog ... first time to meet a dog who looks like him in person


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The United Nations









It was so cool to see them have a real conference :biggrin: 









One of the conference rooms...It was my fave since it was a place were they gathered to discuss and come up with peaceful solusion between Nations. 









Another place that I loved visiting was the Red Cross...no pictures to share here *sorry*

In Geneve, we visited the business organizations that we planned to. People welcomed us there with open arms  They were really nice. They knew alot about our city which was great :biggrin: 

then we went back to Zurich to visit other organiztions 

A couple of pictures that were taken while in Zurich


















Thats all for this post

Thanks for looking

kat


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow, thanks for sharing. Bet you had a blast, it sure looks like it. I really love the photos of the castle, and the snow pics too, cause we dont get snow here (aside from teh mountains) so I love to see it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great shots! I love the castle pics. Strange bathing facilities LOL!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW! Those are great pictures!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Kat those are great pics. I know the trip was a lot of work, but I'm so glad you got to have some fun too.
LOVED the pics of the castle. I would have just been walking around in awe and thinking of all the drama
and romance that those walls have wittnessed over the centuries.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I love the pics!!! I love to travel thru other peoples pictures it beats the jet lag. :HistericalSmiley: I would love to visit a castle.


----------



## louiseelizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

Great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!!
Wonderful photos - I'm glad you had such a great time!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Great Pics Kat :aktion033: 

I do have to say though, living where I live-going where it's snowing is no vacation :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I really enjoyed the pictures!! Great job!!! :aktion033: Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are beautiful pictures, Kat. From the start, I laughed when you said you were the snowball champ! There was a lot of snow, wasn't there? I liked your friend's LV handbag :biggrin: . Geneve looks incredible. That castle was really something. Like Crystal, I always think about the history of an old building - if those walls could talk, what on earth would they say?? And, the lion carved into the rock was REALLY cool. Looks like you had a very good time, even if you had work to do. Thanks for sharing the pics! 

Ooops! I forgot LauLau - what a cute snowman!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow what great pictures Kat!!! Thanks so much for sharing.
Is that doggie a Hungarian Phuli (sp) he sure is cute


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

AMAZING pictures!!! Thank you for sharing them w/ us, it makes me miss Europe! I quoted this picture below b/c I also visited this site when I visited about 2 years ago..do you see something UNIQUE about this carving? Specifically the OUTLINE of the lion..Do you see *ANOTHER animal?* lol..My tour guide actually pointed it out to me and told us an interesting story about it..let me know if you can see the OTHER animal..hehe..  



> kat[/B]


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

wow!! those were such great pictures!!l..glad you had a good time! :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Kat those are great pics. I know the trip was a lot of work, but I'm so glad you got to have some fun too.
> LOVED the pics of the castle. I would have just been walking around in awe and thinking of all the drama
> and romance that those walls have wittnessed over the centuries.[/B]



That's exactly what I was thinking watching the castle pics - drama or hanky panky in that tub ?? I would have let my imagination gone back in time ..

Amazing Kat - thanks for sharing - that picture that was taking of the parking lot outside the restaurant looks like Detroit on any give snow day :biggrin: 

I would have given my 2 cents worth in the United Nations meeting ... WORLD PEACE WORLD PEACE :smmadder: 
Maybe I would have touched on world wide Puppy Mills too ... :smhelp: 
I know - you had to probably shuffle thru there in a very orderly manner 

Kat was that Lion sculpture in Lucerne ? I thought it looked familiar - I had forgotten seeing it in 1984 when I went to Europe - ok it was a long time ago ... we went to Mt Titlis where I saw snow for the first time in my life.
I just remember how quiet and calm it was around that statue. I need to pull out my albums - my videos are all in Australia and they don't work here in America - yep yep - I never got around to changing them over - I got busy - one day !!! no rush - it's been ummm 24 years !!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy to hear that you guys enjoyed the pictures

Crystal (the SM member  ), Linda and Lina: I have those exact same thoughts that you guys have when walking into these old places...I also keep on picturing the poeple using the different tools









That castle's history goes back to the years 1500 :w00t: 

Let me just be honest with ya: while walking in that castle, I thanked God a milliion times that I wasn't born during those days LOL . It seems that *torture* was the main solution when it came to punishing others (sometimes, for almost no worthy reason) :smheat: 









Take Fransioc Bonivard for example. The guy who was kept in Chillon, the castle's basement, since 1530 for 6 whole years. Sitting in the cold and darkness









As a woman, I would have faced many difficulties too ... Life is much much better these days for us ladies :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Strange bathing facilities LOL![/B]


you should have just seen their toilets..sure looked starnger than the bathing facilities :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Those were AMAZING holiday pictures  I must admit , I would have whimpered a little at the snow too  Those will be memories to last a lifetime . Sarah


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I do have to say though, living where I live-going where it's snowing is no vacation :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: I can understand that. We only stayed there Sat and Sun and think that we wouldn't have enjoyed if we stayed longer  

Davos is great :biggrin: *for skiing reasons*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> you were the snowball champ! There was a lot of snow, wasn't there? I liked your friend's LV handbag :biggrin: . Looks like you had a very good time, even if you had work to do. Thanks for sharing the pics!
> 
> Ooops! I forgot LauLau - what a cute snowman![/B]


yeah, there was alot of snow

:smrofl: since I have a tiny body, comparing to the others, it was easy to throw those snowballs on them, then hide behind one of them where I could hardly be seen. A couple of them weren't so happy with that, especilly when the snow was hitting their heads (the lady who you commented on her handbag was the most whinny), but they had no choice :smrofl: We were in a complete mess, but had a blast! and LOL...I miss LauLau...I just wonder if he melted by now


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Is that doggie a Hungarian Phuli (sp) he sure is cute [/B]


I really have no idea. We did not sk about his breed. We only enjoyed petting him...He sure is a sweetie pie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

GREAT Pics Kat!!!! The snow is beautiful and it reminds me of a winter wonderland. The castle was amazing but haunting looking also~~~You got some great snaps and lots of history. Now for the big question.....Were there any cute guys on the trip??


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Do you see *ANOTHER animal?* lol..My tour guide actually pointed it out to me and told us an interesting story about it..let me know if you can see the OTHER animal..hehe.. [/B]


Interesting...I must have missed this info (the other animal shaping the outline of the lion) ...The outline of the cave that the lion is in looks like a horse's head and part of his neck?? I don't know 









The only info that I came out with is that lion symbolizes the warriors who died in a war in that spot...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it looks like a boar 

Loved the pics! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Kat was that Lion sculpture in Lucerne ? I thought it looked familiar - I had forgotten seeing it in 1984 when I went to Europe - ok it was a long time ago ... we went to Mt Titlis where I saw snow for the first time in my life.
> I just remember how quiet and calm it was around that statue. I need to pull out my albums - my videos are all in Australia and they don't work here in America - yep yep - I never got around to changing them over - I got busy - one day !!! no rush - it's been ummm 24 years !!![/B]


YES it was :w00t: and we took that EXACT tour that you took back in 1984...A tour guide to visit Titlis









and we saw that sculpture in one of the stops that we took during the drive from Zurich to Titlis


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

We had to stay in Zurich for an extra day (not as planned) since there wasn't enough seats in the flight to get back in the planned day, so that extra day was used to just have fun  and just decided to visit Titlis


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Those were AMAZING holiday pictures [/B]


Thanks Sarah..

LOL and our trip wasn't for a holiday reason, (those visits were just during the: "no business organization visits hours")

This trip will sure never be forgotten :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Were there any cute guys on the trip??[/B]


trust me, you don't wanna hear that part of the trip story :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kat, what a memorable trip!! Geneva Switzerland!! How cool is that!? And you saw a real conference too, could you hear what was going on? Anything interesting? 

Love the castle, you were very lucky to go on such an interesting trip.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> could you hear what was going on? Anything interesting?[/B]


We couldn't hear what they were exactly saying, but it was explained to us their topic of discussion generally, how those conferences are organized..etc not that interesting 

The broken chair grabbed my interest more 








The Broken Chair

more info
The broken chair


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha..i know, i missed it too! if my tour guide didnt say anything, I would have never noticed...my tour guide said that it is a *PIG!* try looking at it from AFAR..you will see the snout, the ear, the body and the tail..lol...the tour guide said that the sculptor was not paid in full for the work (this sculpture) so he was angry and decided to carve a PIG around the lion (yea, you are right, the lion was meant to symbolize the fallen soldiers.) isnt it IRONIC? my tour guide was like "guess who had the last laugh"lol..


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

> I think it looks like a boar
> 
> Loved the pics! Thank you so much for sharing!!![/B]


Yup! It is!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> haha..i know, i missed it too! if my tour guide didnt say anything, I would have never noticed...my tour guide said that it is a *PIG!* try looking at it from AFAR..you will see the snout, the ear, the body and the tail..lol...the tour guide said that the sculptor was not paid in full for the work (this sculpture) so he was angry and decided to carve a PIG around the lion (yea, you are right, the lion was meant to symbolize the fallen soldiers.) isnt it IRONIC? my tour guide was like "guess who had the last laugh"lol.. [/B]


I don't think that I would have guessed that it was a pig if you did not mention it  

Now, I can see it

LOL the poor sculptor must have been really angy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I loved your pictures. It brought back some great memories I have of Switzerland. I've been several times, but only in the summer. There's nothing better than walking down ski slopes when there is no snow. Now you know why I live in Florida. Not a big fan of snow.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565638
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was quite nice weather down below until we went up 10,000 feet. We stopped at the cafe' up there and had the most incredible whipped creamy hot chocolate (Swiss chocolate mind u) .. ahhhh .. then I went to open the door and whoooaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh a blizzard :w00t: - of course being the first time - it was a bit exciting ..

We stayed in the same village as William Tell, I think our hotel was right across the road.

Thanks for jolting my memory ...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

These pictures are AMAZING!!! I so need to travel more :blush:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:brownbag:


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=565736
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There must be something wrong with me - I DON'T SEE A PIG - can someone perhaps circle it - I stared at it for a while and then looked from afar - nada !! :brownbag:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome pics of your trip. :aktion033: And very interesting story of the Lion sculpture. What a fantastic trip that must have been. I so enjoy all your trip photos, I know I'll never see those places myself.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> There must be something wrong with me - I DON'T SEE A PIG - can someone perhaps circle it - I stared at it for a while and then looked from afar - nada !! :brownbag:[/B]



Here is how my braid made my eyes see the outline of the lion itself as a pig (LOL and it can be the wrong way to see it), but anyways :biggrin: :

the left part of the lion (his whole head *with its hair* PLUS his right paw) creates the pig's head, and the rest is the body


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great pictures! Glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Lina maybe like this? I don't see the pig in the lion but on the outside.

[attachment=36534SC00536.jpg] 

I love that chair. I wonder if people can get up there and sit on it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Lina maybe like this? I don't see the pig in the lion but on the outside.
> 
> [attachment=36534SC00536.jpg]
> 
> I love that chair. I wonder if people can get up there and sit on it.[/B]



:w00t: Yeah!! now this looks more realistic to me 

Thank you Fay

I just kept on looking at the outline of the lion itself  

the outside appreard like a horse' head and part of neck at the first time I looked at it (maybe coz am crazy about horses and thats what made me see it  )...then I was told to look at the lion's outline, so created the look of it in my mind in the way that I mentioned above


----------

